# which whey protein



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Well in nearly 2 months into my home training and im definately getting stronger . 
Ive got creatine and d aspartic acid and need a whey protein . 

Its got to be cheap and i want to buy 5kg , ive ruled out Olympus health . Looking at matrix and discount supplements optimum health . Also looking at bulk powders . 

There's just to much to look at im lost what to but tbh . IM trying to build muscle but in overweight so don't want a mass gainer . Its harder than choosing cleaning gear !


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

A friend of mine is a bodybuilder and he swears by Garnell, i know it might not be close to you but check out extreme muscle and fitness online, they stock everything.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

craigeh123 said:


> Well in nearly 2 months into my home training and im definately getting stronger .
> 
> Ive got creatine and d aspartic acid and need a whey protein .
> 
> ...


I can recommend Matrix whey as a great supplement. Granted they don't taste the best however if you look at the anabolic whey protein and check out the macros it should be ideal. Good BCAA content, very little carb content per serving and about 82% protein per Shake.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Cheers peeps , its such a minefield between buying rubbish because its cheap and paying over the odds because the tubs got some huge dude on it and a fancy name like ultra hulk mutant powder lol ! 

As i say im very new to all this , the creatines helped for definate !! Just finished the loading phase , just got to keep at it !


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

The Protein Works for me...

http://www.theproteinworks.com/products/protein-shakes/whey-protein/whey-protein-80-concentrate.html

Code: DH61222 gets you 250g free :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

See the matrix stuff says its 45 grams a go but protein warehose, my protein , bulk powders etc all say 25 to 30 . Its all a bit confusing !!! Then youce got the mass ones which have more protein but use more powder . But then i could use that and just have less shakes a day


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

If you're concerned about piling weight on with shakes then look at your carb content and amount of calories per serving. A mass gainer typically will contain almost as much carbs as it does protein and the calorie count will be stacked. More protein, less carbs and low calorific intake per serving is for you pal.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Not wanting to put you down but why are you taking supplements,Your nowhere near needing them ,I've trained on and off for over 20yrs and tried various routines and trained with various people including 13yrs in the military,you should leave all the supplements side alone until your body reaches it's natural plateau as your body is still getting used to training to regular exercise, wait until you can't physically lift anymore then try a different routine and if your still stuck then go onto supplements your better off with a well structured diet


----------



## sharmam114 (Apr 9, 2014)

Ive got a few mates who swear by gold standards 100% whey... I myself use bsns sytha 6 cookies and cream (purely based on the taste) .. This might be on the expensive side and is basically for a lean build... Try on some pre work outs such as no xplode and assault.. Really helps with those crucial final reps... Do check out bodybuilding.com.. Happy lifting!


----------



## Chrome Dome (Feb 26, 2014)

Don't be overly concerned by advertising blurb stating super amounts of protein over other shakes your body can only absorb around 20/25 grams of protein in a sitting, any excess will be wasted. 
Successful bodybuilders eat smaller more regular meals in the region of 6-8 meals a day. 
If you work out your protein/ carb requirements you will see you don't need monster grams of protein in each sitting. 
Good luck with your training.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Chrome Dome said:


> your body can only absorb around 20/25 grams of protein in a sitting, any excess will be wasted.
> Successful bodybuilders eat smaller more regular meals in the region of 6-8 meals a day.


First point is incorrect, there is no real scientific proof of this and there are good arguments for both sides.

Protein intake - the body as an organic fluid entity that has evolved to take its nutrition when and were it can and depending on its nutritional requirements will absorb as much of any macros as it requires. To say the body cannot digest more than 20/25 grams of protein is ludicrous! This misconception has arisen because of point below.

Bodybuilders have 6+ meals a day because it ensures their bodies have all the nutritional requirements they require throughout the day, therefore being nutritionally optimised for maximum performance/gains. Or if they are cutting it ensures that they maintain maximum muscle mass while loosing fat. One of the reasons old skool body builders used to take steroids competition time.

Personally I have gone for 3 meals and 2 shakes a day :thumb:

10AM - Main meal - 40 - 50gm Protein

2-3pm - Shake with milk - 55gm Protein

5pm Workout - Shake with water - 45gm Protein

6:30pm - Main meal - 50-70 gm Protein

8:30 - Cottage Cheese - 30gm (Casein) Protein

Body weight - 240 pounds - Body fat 20%

:thumb:


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

20/25 grams is a new one on me..... I was always under the impression that your body on average required 50-60 grams of protein after a good session to repair and recover. Anything more than this or of the 50-60 not required it just dumps what's not required.....!!!!!!!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

IIRC the amount required to build some serious muscle was 2gms of protein per pound of bodyweight at each meal.
So if you way 140 pounds, you need to ingest 280gms of protein at each meal.

I may not have this right as to how often you ingest 2gms per pound of bodyweight but it is definitely correct on the amount of protein you need.



Ahhh i stand corrected, it's per day not per meal, so if you weigh 140lbs then you need 280 gms of protein per day.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Hercs74 said:


> 20/25 grams is a new one on me..... I was always under the impression that your body on average required 50-60 grams of protein after a good session to repair and recover. Anything more than this or of the 50-60 not required *it just dumps what's not required*.....!!!!!!!


 :thumb:

You'll know if the body is dumping it, you're pee will create foam in the toilet as it hits the water (Marine tropical fish keepers will understand this principle due to the use of Protein skimmers in their aquariums) :thumb:


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

I used to take Bulkpowders whey protein. It was the best value whey while ago.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Find a protein that you like the taste of and has a good % of protein per overall serving. There are more reputable companies than others when it comes to real world volumes.

A couple of ideas to take with you though - protein shakes are just another food choice; if you think of them this way rather than a supplement its more accurate. They aren't magical or mystical and are good choices of nutrition when trying to hit protein numbers.

Do you need to eat small meals regularly? No, basically. If you like doing it or you feel better that way, great. The most important thing for OPTIMAL impact is ensuring you either have a protein rich pre workout meal or protein after the workout. Either way is fine, both is not necessary. If training FASTED, take some BCAA's before a session, this is the only time you would benefit from these.

The figure for protein intake is more to do with lean body mass and is more important the leaner you are but the 1g per lb is a good take away average to aim for. You can eat as much as you like in one go. I regularly buy a whole chicken from sainsburys and chow down. Last estimate was around 150-180g protein for the whole bird.

If you really want to know what the current clever sods are saying, read something by Alan Aragon, layne norton, lyle mcdonald etc. norton has a good YouTube channel too.

http://www.wannabebig.com/diet-and-...ch-protein-the-body-can-use-in-a-single-meal/


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I understand its just getting protein in , but at 2 shakes a day its less than 2 more tins of makerel or more chicken . Shakes about 40p chicken or tuna or mackerel between 80 and a quid for same amount protein


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Don't forget Craig, nuts are protein too especially peanuts, so you could add them as a snack during the day to add to your nutrition plan.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Been snacking on cashews , trouble is they are bloody moreish lol , i think ive settled on one . After hours of comparing values etc it appears ill prob use discount supplies and get xl nutrition or optimum health or my protein . The 5kg my protein will last me approx 3 months on 2 shakes a day


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I didn't want to trouble your mate muzzer as i wouldn't be purchasing , they sell the really good stuff


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Ive always used myprotein.com. doesnt break the bank, although I only used an all in one (hurricane xs) as I wanted it more for recovery for playing football (dont play any more).
Started using it again whilst doing weights at home and started to see gains, pecs firmed up and got stronger. But lost it all to damaged soft tissue in between my ribs :wall:

Should state I use it as im not a serious gym goer and fel this was good for me


----------



## r5gtt91 (Sep 27, 2011)

my personal choice is optimum nutrition gold standard whey iv tried a few and this one coupled with there hydrobuilder as a post workout shake has yielded the best results for me


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Im not a serious gym goer at all , ive got a multigym and punchbag in my garage and resistance bands , i only got into the multigym month and half ago . Not much has happened but my arms feel tighter


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

so in the end i went with go nutrition . was between them and bulk powders . went with go as i could do 4.5kg of 1 flavour and 1kg of another rather than 5kg and 500grams. got a shaker with a ball in to . god i hope they are drinkable 63 quid down the pan if i hate it lol !


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> Im not a serious gym goer at all , ive got a multigym and punchbag in my garage and resistance bands , i only got into the multigym month and half ago . Not much has happened but my arms feel tighter


So why may I ask are you even considering a Whey protein supplement , when you can easily get your daily protein requirements through whole foods?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Because although not a gym goer im training 3 to 4 times a week at home using a multigym and the cost if food is limiting my intake of protein . 20 grams of protein from powder is far cheaper than food . If i could do it solely from food i would !


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I cant go to a gym as the cost , also i get self conscious. Way in doing it its just me in my garage with some tunes , no one watching no one judging . Its also more accessible from a time aspect


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> Because although not a gym goer im training 3 to 4 times a week at home using a multigym and the cost if food is limiting my intake of protein . 20 grams of protein from powder is far cheaper than food . If i could do it solely from food i would !


What are your physical goals?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Muscle and strength are my main aim . Ive definately made an increase albeit small strength wise . Itll be 2 months 1st may that i started . I keep pushing myself . If i do my last set i ussually go up a peg and see if i can do it , if i can i do until i fail even if its only 3 or 4 reps


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> Muscle and strength are my main aim . Ive definately made an increase albeit small strength wise . Itll be 2 months 1st may that i started . I keep pushing myself . If i do my last set i ussually go up a peg and see if i can do it , if i can i do until i fail even if its only 3 or 4 reps


I would recommend you look into some of the powerlifting routines :thumb:

When you say strong, do you have some lift goals?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

At present my goal is just keep on progressing with the limited equipment time and finances i have to give to it ! . 

I plan to do 5x5 stronglifts routine in the long run , but the multigym was offered to me cheap and does do a multitude of exercises .


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> At present my goal is just keep on progressing with the limited equipment time and finances i have to give to it ! .
> 
> I plan to do 5x5 stronglifts routine in the long run , but the multigym was offered to me cheap and does do a multitude of exercises .


How much weight is your present set up and do you have an Olympic or standard barbell?

The 5x5 or starting strength routines are an excellent way to start :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Its just a multigym machine mate . Has 90kg max resistance through the pulleys . I plan to buy free weights as well but they will have to wait ! 
That said i can do bicep curls , tricep pulldowns , butterflys , bench press , seated row , leg curls extensions etc all on this machine so at the minute as a beginner its kind of ideal


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Bodybuilding Warehouse 
My Protein
Two of the shops I used before.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Focus addict they were consideration to but worked out dearer . It was tough call between bulk powders and gonutrition , but went with go in the end . May try bulk powders next time . 

I got a referal code in which you get 250 grams of whey for an order over 10 quid and i get 10 pound in points . You will then get chance to do sane as you get avreferal code when you set up an account


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

+1 myprotein

Make sure your getting enough calories and total daily Proteins


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Im well impressed with the go nutrition stuff , the jammie biscuit ones proper nicev


----------

